# 5:2 Fasting diet book



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, Michael Mosley's book The Fast Diet: The secret of intermittent fasting is today's (02/02/13) Kindle deal of the day if anyone is interested - 99p! It's the diet where you fast for 2 days a week and eat normally the other 5.

You don't need a Kindle to read it, you can read it on your PC or tablet


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder if he really did keep it up after filming of the telly programme finished.  He said he intended to, but I'm not convinced!  I know I couldn't do it every week, forever, so I think I'll stick with what I know I can keep on doing.  It would make an interesting read though, so I'll look out for it in the charity shops - someone else is bound to decide it's not for them.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I wonder if he really did keep it up after filming of the telly programme finished.  He said he intended to, but I'm not convinced!  I know I couldn't do it every week, forever, so I think I'll stick with what I know I can keep on doing.  It would make an interesting read though, so I'll look out for it in the charity shops - someone else is bound to decide it's not for them.



He spoke about it on the Sarah Millican show this week. Not sure when that was recorded of course, but it's a few months on from the TV programme and it seems he's still doing it and doesn't find it difficult - might just be a plug for the book though (he said, cynically!)


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why would you want to fast for 2 days, the body is like any engine that needs fuel to run


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 2, 2013)

From what I remember from the programme, on 'fasting' days you do eat, but just 400 calories of mostly protein with a few low-carb veggies.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> From what I remember from the programme, on 'fasting' days you do eat, but just 400 calories of mostly protein with a few low-carb veggies.



That's right - I think he mentioned 500-600 cals on the SM Show (not the 'S+M' show! )


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 2, 2013)

There is a Q. and A. session that Michael Mosley did here.

http://www.gransnet.com/webchats/fast-diet-with-michael-mosley

He does say that diabetics should consult their G.P.


----------

